# Posing and flexing



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello:

One of my friends is interested in learning the poses and flexing by herself. But in her own worlds every video she has found is a decepcion.

Do you know any video which is good with at least the theory, and the basis of the female flexing?

She is keen on competive this year. ANd sadly (in our country) we don't know any good trainer for women

Edit: It is for bikini


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would watch videos of previous competitions and mainly how the winners presented themselves.

But maybe @Keeks can help out

x


----------

